# single band vs dual band 802.11 N



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I would like *YOUR* Recommendation / Opinion on whether I need single band or dual band.

Currently, I have an 802.11b / g single band.

ISP is cable; high speed, sort of; > 10 MBPS; < 80 MBPS

Home network

No gaming

File & printer sharing

W7, Vista, XP Home & XP Pro

Thanks for your opinion.

RF123


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I have a 20mbit connection, and I can get full speed connections to my ISP from any of the 802.11g machines here.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

JW:
Thanks. 

Is your router single band or dual band? 

RF123


----------



## eberlysystems (Nov 28, 2009)

Rainforest, you say '>80mbps down' - where are you getting that out of cable? At least in Pennsylvania, single use cable owners are only allowed a 2mhz channel band, which I'm pretty sure is good for 35mbps TOPS (i.e. - most vendors don't even support that).
802.11g tops out at 54mbps (as I'm sure you know), so in my area, there's never a reason to do 802.11n (besides the fact... has it been ratified yet?)
However, if you CAN get 80mbps, then you would benefit from the speed improvements of n. Otherwise, don't bother IMHO.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

not > 80; < 80
Another way of noting that my download speed is between 10 MBPS & 80 MBPS.



> ISP is cable; high speed, sort of; > 10 MBPS; < 80 MBPS


RF123


----------



## eberlysystems (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm sorry - I knew that and just typed it wrong. The question is, what does your ISP claim for actual max speeds, and have you seen them - particularly anything over 35mbps, and who is your ISP - I need some of that!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

e s:
I am not interested in download & upload speeds. I am aware that my ISP is the slow link. 

I want opinions about single vs dual band. 

Sorry for the confusion. 

RF123


----------



## eberlysystems (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok - sorry for contributing to the confusion on my part.

I can't really speak to single/dual band N - I've been avoiding it like the plague until it was ratified (I believe just back in September?), and was sticking to G - I do a lot of SMB WAP and medium distance Bridge installations.

But someone else will have to answer the N question... Sorry for useless info!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The router in question was the Actiontec MI424WR that came from Verizon, and it's a plain 802.11g router. So, I guess that would be single band.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I found the article that spawned my question. 
http://www.pcworld.com/article/1832...these_black_friday_online_hardware_deals.html


> The lower price of entry into the Wireless N market these days will hopefully push the new standard into many more homes. However, be aware that many of the N routers on sale below $30 are not dual-band, meaning G devices on the network will choke the overall speed. The more efficient (and more expensive) N routers that offer simultaneous dual band separate the G and N devices onto different frequencies which allow them to run at their optimal speed. If you know only N devices will be connecting to your network or you're creating a two router setup, here are a few deals:


e : 
No problem. :up:
Might be useful in a game of trivial pursuit or charades. 

I've been know to dispense information of questionable value, myself. 


JW: 
Thank you for the information!

RF123


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There are some routers that have true dual-band capability, most don't. It's a good idea, but it also cost more money. For most folks, the capability would be wasted.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Don't you also need dual-band wireless adapters for your devices to take advantage of the capability?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Don't you also need dual-band wireless adapters for your devices to take advantage of the capability?


No. I didn't understand what they were talking about until post # 10. If I understand the quoted paragraph correctly a dual band router has two wireless access points--one for 'n' and the other for 'g.' That way 'n' adapters can operate at the higher speeds w/o being slowed by the 'g' adapter, which are on a separate wireless signal. Logically it sounds the same as having an 'n' router and a 'g' router with one configured as a switch and wireless access point.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

All: 
Thanks. 

TN: 
Makes sense to me; a 2 in 1 router. 

RF123


----------

